# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأثنين  5 أبريل 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 


قيادي بالاتحاد ل(الصدى) : ملكنا كل تفاصيل عمومية المريخ للفيفا والقرار خلال ساعات 
الأسطورة فيصل العجب : المريخ كان يستحق الفوز على الاهلي بسداسية تاريخية 

إنقسام حاد في الهلال بسبب تيري 

حشود جماهيرية مريخية هادرة تتوجه إلى الإتحاد وتندد بتدخل شداد 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأحمر الوهاج 


إنقسام حاد في الهلال بسبب تيري
مجلس المريخ : سوداكال حول أموال تسجيل اللاعبين من حساب النادي لحسابه..... إتحاد الجماهير يحاصر مكاتب إتحاد الكرة
المريخ يخاطب حي العرب بورتسودان بشأن حسين
تحكيم موريتاني لمباراة المريخ وفيتاكلوب الكونغولي

استقالة مدرب مولودية الجزائر بعد الخسارة من الزمالك

تصعيد مريخي خطير أمام إتحاد الكرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#نجوم الكرة 




#الجماهير المريخية تحتشد للمسيرة التاريخية.
#الاحمر يطلب خدمات نجم السوكرتا... و بعثته تغادر للكنغو.
#حكم موريتاني يضبط مواجهة المريخ وفيتا كلوب.
#ايمن يماني : المدرب الإنجليزي شاطر والمريخ موعود بطفرة كبيرة.
#مؤتمر صحفي لمجلس المريخ المكلف.
#اسد : جماهير المريخ عليها بالخروج لحماية مكتسبات الجمعية العمومية.
#الكندو : المريخ كبير برجالاته ولدينا الاحتياطات اللازمة للتسجيلات.
#رئيس لجنة الانتخابات بالمريخ.. مولانا على البلولة : نقف على مسافة واحدة من كل المرشحين.
#انصار الاحمر اشعلوها ورفعوا شعار.. لا لديكتاتورية كمال ولا لاستمرار سوداكال...
#أضخم مسيرة مريخية في انتظار شداد أمام الاتحاد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل إجتماع “الكندو وأسد” مع “شداد”.



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تم الإجتماع الذي أنعقد مساء اليوم بين مجلس المريخ ممثلاً في “الكندو” و”علي أسد” مع رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم “د. كمال شداد” بمكتب الأخير بمباني الإتحاد.

وشهد الإجتماع مداولات ساخنة حول الأزمة المريخية وتطرق لكل جوانب الأزمة ودور الإتحاد فيها من خلال مواقف رئيس الإتحاد.

وتفيد المتابعات أن الإجتماع لم يسفر عن جديد حيث تمسك “شداد” بموقفه الداعم لـ”سوداكال” والرافض للإعتراف بمخرجات الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة، لجهة أن “سوداكال” لم يكن هو من دعا إليها، فيما تمسك مجلس المريخ بمخرجات الجمعية باعتبارها أعلى سلطة وباعتبار استقلالية النادي التامة في إدارة شئونه.

وأتهم أعضاء مجلس المريخ، رئيس الإتحاد بإقحام الشرطة في الصراع وملابسات الاعتداء على أعضاء النادي ومنع قيام الجمعية وهو ما نفاه د.”شداد” مؤكداً أنه خاطب الشرطة لحفظ الأمن -فقط- خوفاً من وقوع أحداث عنف تؤثر على مباراة المنتخب أمام جنوب إفريقيا التي كانت مقررة في اليوم التالي مشدداً على أنه ليس من حق الشرطة منع قيام جمعية نادي.

شداد أكّد خلال اللقاء أن اللجنة الأولمبية لا علاقة لها بجمعية نادي المريخ وان اعترافها بالجمعية لا قيمة له مشيراً إلى كونه لن يعتمد مخرجات تلك الجمعية وسيعتمد الجمعية التي يدعو لها “سوداكال”.

وفي نهاية الإجتماع، أكّد أعضاء مجلس المريخ على أن الجمعية العمومية هي السلطة أعلى وأنهم متمسكون بما خرجت به، وسيمضون قدماً في تنفيذ تلك المخرجات وصولاً إلى جمعية عمومية لإنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد، مشيرين إلى حالة الاحتقان الشديدة في الأوساط المريخية ومطالبين رئيس الإتحاد ومن يدعمونه تحمل المسئولية كاملة لأيّ رد فعل يصدر من أعضاء وجماهير المريخ.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إسلام جمال : درسنا الأهلي جيداً وحتى الأهداف مُخطط لها.



Hisham Abdalsamad 

إستضافت “قناة الشمس” المصرية مدرب المريخ “لي كلارك” ومدرب الأحمال بالنادي “إسلام جمال” وجرت المقابلة عبر تطبيق “سكايب” مع برنامج “البلدوزر” الذي يقدمه لاعب المنتخب المصري السابق “مجدي عبد الغني”.

في البداية تحدث “جمال” عن أسباب التفوق على الأهلي والحد من خطورته خلال الجولة وقال: “لقد درسنا الأهلي لفترة 10 إلى 12 يوم، ودرسنا طريقة كل لاعبيه على حدى، وطريقة اللعب ومدى تحركات كل لاعب ومساحته داخل الميدان بالمتر، الأهلي فريق كبير والحمدلله أستطعنا تكتيف تحركاته وشل اسلوبه الفني”.

وأضاف : “التفوق على الأهلي بهدفين كان يمثل ضغطاً ذهنياً على اللاعبين وذلك الأمر تسبب في إضاعة ركلة الجزاء، رمضان لاعب كبير وسدد بطريقة صحيحة لكن لم يوفق”.

وأشار : “درسنا جميع تفاصيل المباراة وحتى الهدفين تم تسجيلهما بناءً على خطة مدروسة كُتبت على الورق بالرسم الفني قبل بداية اللقاء، حول كيفية تحركات لاعبي الأهلي وطريقة وقوف لاعبي المريخ وطريقة لعب الكرة وضرب نقطة ضعف الخصم”.

وأردف قائلا ً: “نقاط قوة الأهلي تتمثل في اسلوب اللاعب الجماعي والتحرك ككتلة واحدة وعملنا على تفريق تلك الكتلة عبر الضغط بلاعبين على واحد بمجرد فصل الكتلة عن بعضها 

وفيما يتعلق بنقاط الضعف كنا نود ان نجبر الأهلي على اللعب المتباعد وفتح الملعب، وجره للإعتماد على العرضيات والسبب يعود إلى ان المريخ مميز في الكرات العالية وحتى هدف الأهلي من ركنية لعبت قصيرة جاء بسبب شرود ذهني للاعبين عند خواتيم الجولة لكن عموماً الحمد لله واللاعبون عملوا ما عليهم”.

كما تحدث الإنجليزي “كلارك” عن مجريات الحصّة الثانية من الجولة، وأسباب تراجع مستوى المريخ قائلاً : “فريقي أضاع ركلة جزاء، وبدء الأهلي يعود إلى اجواء المباراة، ونجح في تسجيل ولكن مع ذلك فالمريخ إستقبل هدفين من ركنية قصيرة وهدف من ركلة جزاء وليس عبر اللعب المفتوح أو التفوق المباشر في الملعب، وهذه الأهداف أحبطت اللاعبين وأثرت على مردودهم في الملعب”.

وأضاف : “أنا فخور بفريق المريخ وفخور بمردود اللاعبين خلال الجولة، أداء الفريق كان جيداً حتى إضاعة ركلة الجزاء ولو سجل المريخ كانت المبارة ستنتهي ولن يكون باستطاعة الأهلي العودة للقاء، إلاَّ ان ضياع الركلة منح الخصم أفضلية العودة إلى أجواء المباراة مشيراً إلى التفوق بهدفين يختلف عن التفوق بثلاث أهداف .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني: توقعنا طريقة لعب الأهلي


القاهرة -عبد الحميد السيد




من المباراة 
أكد  أيمن اليماني، محلل أداء المريخ السوداني، أن فريقه ظهر بشكل أفضل من  الأهلي، في الجولة قبل الأخيرة لمرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وتأهل  الأهلي إلى ربع نهائي دوري الأبطال، بعدما قلب تأخره بهدفين نظيفين أمام  مضيفه المريخ  إلى تعادل (2-2)، في الجولة الخامسة "قبل الأخيرة" من  المجموعة الأولى بالبطولة.

وقال اليماني في تصريحات تلفزيونية:  "ضربة الجزاء المهدرة كانت نقطة التحول في اللقاء بشكل كبير، حيث إذا كانت  النتيجة (3/0) كان سيكون من الصعب على الأهلي العودة".



وأضاف:  "تمكنا من قراءة أوراق الأهلي بشكل جيد، حيث توقعنا أن يخوض الفريق المصري  اللقاء برأسي حربة من خلال طريقة (4/4/2)، والتي خاض بها مواجهة فيتا كلوب  الكونغولي".

وتابع: "فرضنا رقابة قوية على أفشة، بالإضافة إلى  الاعتماد على زيادة عددية في خط الوسط، وتعمدنا أيضا الضغط على المغربي بدر  بانون حتى يمرر لياسر إبراهيم الذي يعتمد على الكرات الطويلة".

وأتم:  "سيف تيري عقده ممتد مع المريخ، ونتوقع أن تصل له العديد من العروض القوية  لأنه لاعب مميز، كما أن الإنجليزي لي كلارك مدير فني مميز، ونتوقع أن يكون  هناك طفرة كبيرة للفريق معه".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ترتيب هدافي دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد نهاية الجولة الخامسة 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم المريخ سيف الدين مالك تيري ضمن التشكيلة الأساسية للجوله الخامسة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• اليونايتد يكسر طموح برايتون.. ونيوكاسل يفرض التعادل على توتنهام في مباراة مثيرة
• إشبيلية يشعل الكلاسيكو بإسقاط أتلتيكو.. وسيلتا فيجو المنقوص يقهر ألافيس في عقر داره
• قادش يهزم فالنسيا في مواجهة ملوثة بالعنصرية.. وإلتشي وبيتيس يكتفيان بالتعادل 
• أياكس يحكم قبضته على صدارة الدوري الهولندي عقب فوزه على هيرينفين
• رينجرز يضرب موعدا ناريا مع سيلتيك في كأس إسكتلندا بعد تغلبه على كوف 
• التعادل السلبي يحسم كلاسيكو تونس النجم الساحلي والصفاقسي في الكونفدرالية
• الرجاء يهزم بيراميدز بثنائية.. والقطن يسقط نابسا ويعزز آماله في التأهل
• التعادل يحسم مواجهة الأهلي بنغازي وأورلاندو.. وشبيبة القبائل يجبر بركان على التعادل
• الفيصلي يطيح بالنصر ويضرب موعدًا مع التعاون في نهائي كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين
• الوحدات يهزم الجزيرة بهدفين دون رد ويتوج بكأس السوبر الأردني
• رسميًا.. نهائي كأس رابطة الأندية بين السيتي وتوتنهام بحضور جماهيري
• لويس سواريز سيغيب عن مباراة ريال بيتيس القادمة بداعي تراكم البطاقات
• الفرنسي مارسيال مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد قد يغيب حتى نهاية الموسم الجاري
• شتوتجارت يمدد عقد نجمه كاسترو .. كورونا يصطاد حارس هيرتا برلين
• كومان: سعيد بثقة لابورتا .. فاران: كلما كان التحدي أصعب زادت المتعة
• توتنهام مشمئز من تعرض لاعبه لإساءة عنصرية.. كين: نيوكاسل عاقبنا
• مبابي: غياب ليفاندوفسكي نبأ سار.. وأعلم أنني محط الأنظار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* إيفرتون (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 19:00  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب 2-1


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد 21:15  beIN Perm 2  الذهاب 0-4


..................................................  ...

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* برشلونة (-- : --) بلد الوليد 21:00  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب 3-0





..................................................  ...

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30


* ساوثهامتون (3 : 2) بيرنلي

* نيوكاسل يونايتد (2 : 2) توتنهام هوتسبير

* أستون فيلا (3 : 1) فولهام

* مانشستر يونايتد (2 : 1) برايتون

#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (74) مانشستر يونايتد (60) ليستر سيتي (56) تشيلسي (51) توتنهام (49) 


..................................................  ...


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* ألافيس (1 : 3) سيلتا فيغو

* إلتشي (1 : 1) ريال بيتيس

* قاديش (2 : 1) فالنسيا

* إشبيلية (1 : 0) أتلتيكو مدريد

#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (66) ريال مدريد (63) برشلونة (62) إشبيلية (58) ريال بيتيس (46)


..................................................  ...


❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* شتوتجارت (1 : 0) فيردر بريمن

* يونيون برلين (1 : 1) هيرتا برلين

#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (64) لايبزيج (57) فولفسبورج (54) آينتراخت  (50) بوروسيا دورتموند (43)


..................................................  ...


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31


* أنجيه (1 : 1) مونبلييه

* بوردو (2 : 3) ستراسبورج

* ستاد ريمس (2 : 2) رين

* نانت (1 : 2) نيس

* لوريان (1 : 0) ستاد بريست

* نيم أولمبيك (0 : 2) سانت إيتيان

* مارسيليا (2 : 0) ديجون

#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (66) باريس سان جيرمان (63) موناكو (62) ليون (61) لانس (49)


..................................................  ...


❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  الجولة 3


* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (2 : 1) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر
* الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا (0 : 0) اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا
#ترتيب_مجموعة_A : إنييمبا (6) اورلاندو  (5) الأهلي بنغازي (4) وفاق سطيف (1)

* نهضة بركان - المغرب (0 : 0) شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر
* نابسا ستارز - زامبيا (0 : 1) كوتون - الكاميرون
‏#ترتيب_مجموعة_B : كوتون (6) شبيبة القبائل (5) نهضة بركان (4) نابسا ستارز (1)

* جراف - السينغال (2 : 0) ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو
* النجم الساحلي - تونس (0 : 0) الصفاقسي - تونس
‏#ترتيب_مجموعة_C : الصفاقسي (5) النجم الساحلي (4) جراف (4) ساليتاس (3)

* نامونجو - تنزانيا (0 : 1) نكانا - زامبيا
* الرجاء - المغرب (2 : 0)بيراميدز - مصر
#ترتيب_مجموعة_D : الرجاء (9) بيراميدز (6) نكانا (3) نامونجو (0)

..................................................  ...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري ابطال اوروبا هذا الاسبوع  




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أتلتيكو مدريد في الصدارة رغم الخسارة.


صراع مشتعل بين برشلونة وريال مدريد على المركز الثاني!


الدوري الإسباني على صفيح ساخن هذا الموسم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حددت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني يوم 25 مايو المقبل موعداً لانطلاق الدورة الثانية من بطولة الدوري ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر للكنغو لمواجهة فيتا كلوب برئاسة عمر نقد

غادرت بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى الكنغو فى الثالثة من فجر اليوم الإثنين عبر الخطوط الإثيوبية، وحلت البعثة بمطار أديس ابابا عند السادسة بتوقيت السودان، ومن المنتظر ان تحلق بعثة المريخ للكنغو ويتوقع وصولها عند الساعة الواحدة بتوقيت السودان، وضمت البعثة "37" فردا برئاسة عضو مجلس الإدارة الأستاذ عمر عبدالرحيم نقد ومن جانب الإتحاد الأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة كما ضمت البعثة "24" لاعبا إضافة للجهاز الفني والإداري، ويواجه المريخ فيتا كلوب الجمعة الموافق 9 أبريل في ختام مرحلة دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهداف مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري 2/2




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب اتحاد الكرة عن عمومية الأولمبية الطارئة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أثار غياب اتحاد كرة القدم عن أعمال الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للجنة الأولمبية السودانية التي انعقدت السبت التساؤلات وعلامات الاستفهام والدهشة والاستغراب لدى أعضاء الجمعية، الذين حرصوا على المشاركة في هذه الجمعية التأريخية التي عقدت لإجازة النظام الأساسي لهيئة التحكيم الرياضية بعد طول غياب لأسباب متباينة ذات علاقة باللجنة الأولمبية السودانية، وهي من أشواق ورغبات وأحلام جميع الاتحادات الرياضية والرياضيين، وذلك لأهميتها والدور الكبير الذي تقوم به.

وكشفت المتابعات أن غياب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وعدم حضوره الجمعية العمومية على الرغم من علمه بأهمية الجمعية وتسلمه دعوة حضورها وأجندتها وموضوعاتها وزمانها ومكانها وأهدافها قبل فترة كافية كان بسبب رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد.

وكشف مصدر أن د. شداد وجه الأمين العام لاتحاده حسن أبو جبل بعدم المشاركة في أعمال الجمعية او اختيار ممثلين للاتحاد فيها متجاوزاً مجلس الإدارة والمكتب التنفيذي ونائبه الأول ونوابه رؤساء اللجان وأعضاء المجلس الموجودين بالخرطوم ولم يخبرهم بموعد الجمعية ومن يمثل الاتحاد فيها .

وكذلك لم يتشاور معهم فيها لعدم قناعته بقيام محكمة التحكيم الرياضية والتي ستفصل في القضايا والمنازعات الرياضية فهو لا يرغب في قيامها حتى لا يتم استئناف قرارات اتحاده لديها فتأسيس المحكمة يعطي الاتحادات والأندية والرياضيين فرصة كبيرة لمناهضة القرارات الصادرة من اتحاده التي لا تتفق وصحيح القوانين واللوائح والنظم الرياضية.

وأوضح المصدر أن عدد من ممثلي الاتحادات الرياضية الذين شاركوا في الجمعية العمومية للجنة الأولمبية السودانية سخروا من غياب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم من أعمال الجمعية التأريخية التي ناقشت إجازة وقيام وتأسيس محكمة التحكيم الرياضية التي تهم اتحاد القدم بشكل كبير خاصة وأنه من أكثر الاتحادات الرياضية التي تشهد قضايا ومنازعات بين مكوناته .

وذكروا أن غياب اتحاد القدم يؤكد على عدم المؤسسية وتحكم رئيسه شداد بكل تفاصيله بعيداً عن المجلس ومكتبه التنفيذي .

وقالوا إن غياب اتحاد القدم تم لأسباب شخصية لا علاقة لها بمصلحة الرياضة وكرة القدم السودانية، فأياً ما كان سبب الخلاف لا يعني عدم المشاركة في الجمعية وتأسفوا على أن يدار أكبر اتحاد رياضي سوداني بهذا المستوى، وتساءلوا: لماذا يرفض اتحاد القدم قيام المحكمة الرياضية وهي منصوص عليها في نظامه الأساسي لسنة 2017م، وقانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة السوداني لسنة 2016م، وأين مجلس الاتحاد من ما يحدث، وهل تم ذلك بقرار منه وفي اجتماع رسمي أم بتصرفات فردية؟









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حسين ابوقبه يكشف تطورات ازمه المريخ
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال حسين أبو قبة عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ومقرر لجنة المسابقات وأحد أعضاء اللجنة الثلاثية التي كلفها اتحاد الكرة في وقت سابق لانهاء أزمة المريخ الإدارية أن الأزمة المريخية اقتربت كثيراً من نهايتها .

ومشيراً إلى أن “فيفا” يعكف على دراسة الملف على نحو جيد تمهيداً لاتخاذ قرار نهائي .

ورأى أبوقبة أن الأزمة ما كانت لتصل مرحلتها الحالية لولا تعنت آدم سودكال وعدم وضوحه مشيراً إلى أنه يرفض الحلول ولا يستقر على رأى .

وكشف أبوقبة أن مخرجات الجمعية العمومية للنادي وصلت الاتحاد الدولي فعلياً وتوقع أبوقبة ألا يتأخر الرد متمنياً أن تنتهى الأزمة سريعاً جداً .

وكشف أبوقبة عن تأجيل موعد مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال مؤكداً أن الموعد المحدد يتعارض مع استحقاقات المنتخب الوطني القارية مشيراً إلى أن الدورة الثانية للممتاز ستفتتح بمباراة المريخ أمام حي الوادي في الثاني والعشرين من مايو القادم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

تواجد أمني كثيف بمحيط الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم2 تحسباً لدعوات أطلقتها جماهير المريخ لتنفيذ وقفة إحتجاجية أمام مباني الإتحاد.

#زول_سبورت
.
*

----------

